# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase Tajo Segura: la confrontación (2)

## Nodoyuna

Decía el otro día en un mensaje borrado por los moderadores de este foro, que la existencia del trasvase Tajo Segura y como se gestiona es lo que crea la confrontación y no la forma en la que lo llamemos nosotros (desvío, expolio, robo). Esto es lo que genera la confrontación:






La primera imagen es de un pantano de la cuenca del Segura, donde están guardando más de 40 Hm3 del Tajo para usar cuando consideren oportuno, la segunda es del pantano de Entrepeñas, de donde sale el agua "excedentaria" para la zona "necesitada" de agua que es el Segura, ver esto es lo que crea la confrontación, y no que yo llame a esto robo o expolio.

Y lo que hay que borrar o censurar no son los mensajes de protesta si no la existencia de estas dos fotos, y mientras no se haga seguiremos quejandonos sin parar. Que quede claro.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Esta es la bomba de uno de las urbanizaciones de la zona (no es la cola del embalse, esto es muy cerca de Sacedón), cuando el pantano está por debajo del 20 - 25% esto es todo barro, el agua ya es sólo el cauce del río y poco más, detrás de la montaña, por lo que se quedan sin suminitro, pero según muchos levantinos, la culpa es de ellos, de los ribereños que no tienen otro suministro que el del pantano que está a 100 metros... según ellos habría que gastarse millones para otra fuente de agua y supongo que para que se pudiera trasvasar el 100%, del agua que entra, siempre.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si pones una de Buendía, ya es para morirse de pena.

 Y si pones otra de La Pangía, bajo la presa de la central Nuclear, donde estuvimos parados un rato el otro día, ya es para llorar. La Pangía está en el cruce con la carretera de Pastrana. Pero es que ni una gota dejan.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y bueno, información, que creo interesante en el hilo que fue censurado por parte de los moderadores de este foro y que por lo tanto tengo que repetir:




> En el primer gran tramo del río, desde cabecera hasta Talavera de la Reina, el Tajo tiene [un señor]: muy despierto, que arranca sus aguas hasta la última gota, y que en nombre de la solidaridad ha conseguido literalmente secar el río en varias ocasiones. Este señor, tiene además el don de la magia, consigue que a pesar de que el río Tajo prácticamente no lleve agua, los papeles, es decir, las leyes, los planes, la prensa, digan que al río “le sobra agua” y se les siga trasvasando. Este señor del río es el Trasvase Tajo-Segura: los regantes y usuarios de Levante, que desde 1980, en nombre de la solidaridad, se llevan las dos terceras partes de las aportaciones de los embalses de cabecera de la cuenca.


Soledad Gallego en el "Río Tajo, lecciones del pasado para un futuro mejor".

El libro, altamente recomendable, se puede bajar legalmente en:
http://www.redtajo.es/index.php?opti...article&id=198

----------


## gomar

> Decía el otro día en un mensaje borrado por los moderadores de este foro, que la existencia del trasvase Tajo Segura y como se gestiona es lo que crea la confrontación y no la forma en la que lo llamemos nosotros (desvío, expolio, robo). Esto es lo que genera la confrontación:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La primera imagen es de un pantano de la cuenca del Segura, *donde están guardando más de 40 Hm3 del Tajo* para usar cuando consideren oportuno, la segunda es del pantano de Entrepeñas, de donde sale el agua "excedentaria" para la zona "necesitada" de agua que es el Segura, ver esto es lo que crea la confrontación, y no que yo llame a esto robo o expolio.
> 
> Y lo que hay que borrar o censurar no son los mensajes de protesta si no la existencia de estas dos fotos, y mientras no se haga seguiremos quejandonos sin parar. Que quede claro.


Si no me equivoco, la foto de arriba es del pantano del Cenajo, el cual no pertenece al canal, sino que esta agua arriba de donde vierte en trasvase via Rio Mundo. Lo Hectometros que tenga son propios de la Cuenca del Segura. Por lo tanto esa frase resaltada que has dicho es simplemente............MENTIRA. POR MANIPULAR QUE NO QUEDE

----------


## Luján

> Si no me equivoco, la foto de arriba es del pantano del Cenajo, el cual no pertenece al canal, sino que esta agua arriba de donde vierte en trasvase via Rio Mundo. Lo Hectometros que tenga son propios de la Cuenca del Segura. Por lo tanto esa frase resaltada que has dicho es simplemente............MENTIRA. POR MANIPULAR QUE NO QUEDE


Te equivocas.

El trasvase llega al embalse del Talave. Y de este parte un túnel que lo comunica con el Cenajo. De ambas cosas se ha hablado ya en el foro. Infórmate antes de decir que algo es mentira.

----------

Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cito al compañero Antonio Callejas, que tiene reportajes de El Cenajo desde todos los sitios posibles, gracias a los cuales es como si estuviéramos allí:




> Un saludo amigos.
> Voy a introducir en este hilo todo lo que se genere con la puesta en funcionamiento de las obras del túnel Talave-Cenajo, que desde el pasado miércoles día 6 de febrero viene trasvasando caudales desde el primer al segundo embalse.
> Esta tarde la curiosidad me ha podido, y me he acercado a ver con mis ojos y a inmortalizar con la cámara ese momento. 
> Según el parte diario de la C.H.S. ayer jueves, 7 de febrero se pasaron 0,413 Hm3 por la conducción, lo que significa un caudal instantáneo de 4.780 litros/segundo (Perdiguera, verifica esta información).
> 
> Espero que las fotos sean de vuestro interés. Al menos, para la posteridad si lo son, pues en probable que sean las primeras que salen a la luz.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


Y también te pongo un video de YouTube el cual, me acabo de dar cuenta de que está grabado y subido por el mismo Antonio:




Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------

